# Logistik Unicorp Berets?



## 392 (6 Sep 2013)

Historically, I've purchased all my berets through Canex or other third party suppliers since cash sales went the way of the dodo. As it's that time again for a new beret, I'm looking at expending some of my points that replaced my clothing allowance.

Do the berets through Logistik have huge amounts of material to them, or are they the short versions per the 3rd party vendors?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Sep 2013)

They are "belgium type" berets now, and don't seem to have lots of material like the old "mod tent" ones.....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Sep 2013)

Agree with NS.  I've used to buy my black berets from kit shops but have been using the AF blue ones from Logistik now for several years and find them pretty good overall.


----------



## MikeL (6 Sep 2013)

The berets are better then they used to be, but IMO the green colour they use isn't great - I liked the kitshop/Canex colour better.


----------



## bick (6 Sep 2013)

Have to agree  The color isn't nearly as good as the kitshop/Canex variety.


----------



## jeffb (7 Sep 2013)

They do have the distinct advantage of being free and, with a little work, look not half bad.


----------



## medicineman (7 Sep 2013)

Am I the only one that had a dyslexic brain fart and read this as "...Unicorn Beret"?

Back on track - had Logistik beret - a couple years old, seams to have held up pretty well...not as good as an imported Belgique one, but still doing decently.

MM


----------



## McG (8 Sep 2013)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> Do the berets through Logistik have huge amounts of material to them, or are they the short versions per the 3rd party vendors?


It is a very good beret.  I would not recommend spending your own money because you are not going to get better.


----------



## 392 (8 Sep 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> It is a very good beret.  I would not recommend spending your own money because you are not going to get better.



Been spending my own money on berets since I stopped wearing the leather rimmed behemoths back in the mid-90's 


It's good to hear they're worth getting. Off to order one


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (17 Sep 2013)

I've ordered one and found it was too thick and too dark for my taste. A 10$ beret from the R22eR kitshop is a better investment for me; especially in the time it takes to form it.


----------

